# 2 180dB cars, Alan and Hal



## headshok

hi guys,

happy 2011 to all! 

Anyway, just sharing some pics from 2 of my guys over in brazil

Alan Dante and Hal ( from Shocker Audio)

Cheers all!

Alan's volvo.. he was taking it easy that day, 1 woofer. 4 amps, 180dB


----------



## headshok




----------



## headshok

And we have Hal from Shocker Audio!


----------



## headshok

and some stetsom vans


----------



## dwaynecherokee

Did Alan get rid of the Volvo he had?


----------



## headshok

that's his volvo


----------



## dwaynecherokee

headshok said:


> that's his volvo


wow looks way different from the last time i saw it


----------



## falkenbd

i've seen these pictures a few times, but never seen a picture of the inside of the car.


----------



## Abob89

No internal pics? 1 DD sub and no money shot? Hahaha such a let down. VERY, VERY impressive set up though!


----------



## IDGAF

Filthy. I wish I had a sponsor


----------



## edouble101

Crazy looking vehicles. I would love to see pics of the insides!


----------



## draft6969

It seems like the higher the DB's the less likely you are of seeing the insides.


----------



## thegreatestpenn

makes me think of nascar, the vehicles aren't even normal anymore. 

regardless those are some sick builds that i'm sure took tons of time and effort.


----------



## bigdaddy'76

They obviously don't care about how god awful ugly, their rides look. :thumbsdown: It's embarrassing, to me, to see show trucks look like automobile abortions. Almost like, I'm on an episode of Pranked, or something!!! How could any sponsor, allow their names be on such tragic looking, eye soars.  I guess, to each their own!!!!!


----------



## thehatedguy

When you are the two loudest cars on the planet...I guess having your name on there is important.

I just noticed Hal still has 4 lug hubs on his Volvo. I wouldn't have thought that 4 lugs would be strong enough to handle that kind of weight.


----------



## bigdaddy'76

thehatedguy said:


> When you are the two loudest cars on the planet...I guess having your name on there is important.


Not mention, the two ugliest show trucks on the planet!!! At least throw some rims and tires on them. Are they even drivable? If not, the what's the point, it's not even really a functioning ride anymore? Just throw a bunch of amps and woofers in a turd, and walla!!!!:laugh:


----------



## thehatedguy

I don't think you really grasp the engineering that has gone on inside those cars...and how much they weigh.

Why do they have to be drivable?


----------



## db xTc

bigdaddy'76 said:


> Not mention, the two ugliest show trucks on the planet!!! At least throw some rims and tires on them. Are they even drivable? If not, the what's the point, it's not even really a functioning ride anymore? Just throw a bunch of amps and woofers in a turd, and walla!!!!:laugh:


I think you may have missed the fact that these are SPL vehicles. Rims, chrome mufflers, and blue headlights do nothing to add value to an extreme vehicle...it's not about looking fancy when you have a battery box on the underside of the vehicle. 

I have seen MANY spl vehicles that are rusted and or spray painted.


----------



## owen19

that's why its called "DB DRAG" . no best of show category there. just pure db numbers


----------



## 808Munkyeee

loudest on planet?


----------



## owen19

i think so , they are the 2 loudest vehicles . well maybe top 5 . but they're up there.


----------



## 98HOE

That is insane! NO doubts about that, those vehicles mean business.


----------



## jockhater2

volve 240GL?


----------



## PottersField

Any pics of the guts? I'd love to know what went into reaching the 180's. Back when I was interested in dB drag it was a feat to hit the 170 mark.


----------



## enemyofsilence

this is so crazy!!


----------



## fight4life28

Yes show us the inside.


----------



## CHEMMINS

Iirc the Twins and their Trooper hold some WR's. It is custom painted and rim'd up as well....lol.


----------

